# Pineapple squeal with certain guitars



## PKRPedals (Oct 21, 2019)

This isn't really a troubleshooting post but more of a does anybody else experience this. My Pineapple distortion squeals with my Musicman Axis with volume all the way up. It doesn't do this with my Les Paul. It's hit or miss with different guitars. Is it because of the pickup output? Anybody else notice this? I can turn the volume back just a hair on my Musicman and it will stop squealing. And it only does it when the boost switch is in boost mode not in gain mode.


----------



## tdukes (Oct 22, 2019)

I didn't have trouble with squealing, but I did have issues with the pineapple before I go the trim pots that bias Q5 and Q6 correctly adjusted.

Overdriver999 suggested this in another thread (I don't know how to reference other threads)

Overdriver999================
Bias the J201s in the Pineapple Distortion
UPDATE:SOLVED
You have to put the multi meter on the drain leg of the 5th and 6th jfet and check voltage...i set mine to the pinnacle voltage,roughly,which is
Q5 : 4.18
Q6 : 4.19
Overdriver999================


----------



## PKRPedals (Oct 22, 2019)

I went back through and looked at that and they were good. It doesn't do it with my Les Paul which is strange. I haven't tried all my guitars yet so it may be ok on some of the others.


----------



## pliolis (Mar 16, 2020)

PKRPedals said:


> This isn't really a troubleshooting post but more of a does anybody else experience this. My Pineapple distortion squeals with my Musicman Axis with volume all the way up. It doesn't do this with my Les Paul. It's hit or miss with different guitars. Is it because of the pickup output? Anybody else notice this? I can turn the volume back just a hair on my Musicman and it will stop squealing. And it only does it when the boost switch is in boost mode not in gain mode.


I built two BSIB type pedals the pineapple and an okko diablo ,one of my guitars squeals with the pineapple as well !,it maybe the metal cover on the 500 T pickup ,the okko seems to have less gain so no squealing.


----------

